# Need some Jack Skellington ideas quick



## Jenhwyfar (Sep 14, 2011)

So I have a 13 year old that is going to be Jack for Halloween and I want it to rock. I would love your best ideas for the mask and how to make it and where to get the pieces for the costume. I have gone through Salvation Army and Goodwill and haven't come away inspired. Do u need a coat with tails? I would love any input!!

Thanks so much!!!

Jenn


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

*Disclaimer:* I am not a costumer. Just a friendly Halloween lover.

Mask - You can find his mask online on sites like Amazon and Newegg.

Suit - It's a pinstripe suit and the coat does indeed has tails but if you can't get one with tails just get a regular one.

Bowtie - I assume since you're looking to make the costume yourself you have decided not to get a ready-made one. The ready-made one comes with the bat bowtie Jack wears. You could make your own I guess.

Shoes: Any kind of dress shoes would work.


----------



## Mr. E (Oct 28, 2010)

Apparently it is a big question, as there are several websites telling you how to make one.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4480189_make-jack-skellington-halloween-costume.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Jack-Skellington-Costume


----------



## Medicrow (Sep 19, 2011)

BEST IDEA EVER, Just make the mask out of paper mache and a balloon , once it is dry just paint it, And cut out the eye holes. and replace the eye holes with just regular screen you would use for your windows, available at home depot, 

And for his outfit just scrounge up some black clothing and a white dress ****, 
Paint some stripes and buy some Skull gloves you can find at any halloween store this season. Have a look at how mine turned out. it took one evening to do, Because I layered the paper mache around the the Balloon and then just cut a hole large enough on the bottom the mask was able to wrap completely around my head for great effect, !!!


----------



## hamstermojo (Mar 19, 2010)

I once tried to make the mask out of papier mache, I am not much of an artist and it didn't look quite right. LOL but it's a cheap option for sure! I like e-how's suggestion of using a ball, but not sure how practical it would be. Good luck!!


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

A user on youtube named longadd has a few step by step tutorials about making a mask using the paper mache..It doesn't sound too complicated..I've never experimented with paper mache, but if I would certainly try this out before spending a bunch of money on a mask..his turned out super cool looking...Good Luck!! As for the costume, you can buy a standard suit (as form fitting as possible) in plain back and use a fabric paint pen to add the "pin stripes." We just purchased a suit for my fiance's Mad Hatter costume at the thrift store for $6.00..You can also get crafty and buy either 2 pairs of pants or 2 jackets and "cut" a tail pattern out of the one and afix it to the back of the jacket he'll be wearing to give it that long tail look..You can then fold the extra fabric over at the sleeves, mid-section and legs (to pull the suit tighter) and safety pin on the inside seams..it will give the suit that form fitting "jack" look.. The tie you can make out of cardboard..just cut and color...
Have Fun!!!


----------

